# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Opción para vacaciones: Los canales de Borgoña

## Jonasino

Es una opción que hice hace unos años y se disfruta a tope.
No es caro como puede parecer.
Se viaja, se navega, se duerme, se come y se bebe.




> ¡Borgoña sorprende!
> 
> Tierra de arte y de historia reconocida por su patrimonio y sus viñedos excepcionales, Borgoña también le sorprenderá
> Encuentro histórico con una región sabrosa
> 
> SuEn las Rutas de los Vinos, visite los viñedos de Nuits-Saint-Georges y Chablis pasando por los de Côtes de Beaune o los Pouilly-Fuissé. Entre las viñas surgen los castillos del Renacimiento y de la Edad Media: Ancy-le-Franc, Bazoches, Sully o Châteauneuf-en-Auxois Su silueta ofrece de por sí un verdadero viaje en el tiempo. ¿Tiene ganas de algo original? Diríjase al corazón de la Puisaye y déjese sorprender por la loca apuesta del proyecto de Guédelon: construir una fortaleza siguiendo las técnicas de la época.
> 
> De las fortificaciones de Bibracte al templo de Janus en Autun, numerosos tesoros de la historia recuerdan la influencia de la región a lo largo de los siglos. De Cluny a Vézelay o de La Charité-sur Loire a Fontenay, contemple el patrimonio religioso de estos destacados lugares de la órdenes cluniacenses y cistercienses. En Dijon, la capital histórica, podrá admirar los tejados barnizados y el Palacio de los Duques. 
> 
> ...


Fuente: Turismo Borgoña

----------


## HUESITO

Casualidad que conozco la zona. Mi cuñada vivie en Epinac, cerquita de Autun y Chalon.
Es una region preciosa, economica y con buenos caldos.
Lo unico es la frialdad de los fraceses del interior. A las 7 de la tarde, todo se muere.
Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

Para eso está el calor de los españoles. Que a lo bueno bien se apuntan los franceses en verano

----------


## NoRegistrado

Buen sitio que todo el mundo debería conocer y en él relajarse una temporada.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Además de agua, relajo y paisajes en los canales de Borgoña hay:

----------

